# Does downloading a file and browsing at the same time effect the speed?



## ajayritik (Sep 19, 2007)

If I download a file without browsing anything compared to downloading a file when I'm browsing. Will it effect the download speed of the file? I didnt find much difference. Is it preferred to download a file when you are not browsinng for a faster download or it doesnt matter?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 19, 2007)

Download Speed affects browsing speed but browsing speed cannot affect download speed.


----------



## garefield (Sep 19, 2007)

yes it does at least for dial up coz i face it everyday as i use dial up @45.2 kbps poor me


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 19, 2007)

Don't worry. Even for broadband, surfing speed does get affected sometimes due to downloading since Download takes the complete bandwidth available.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 19, 2007)

most downloaders have light and heavy settings. Just set to light mode while browsing. Or if feature not available, set a speed limit for download.


----------



## debiprasad_sahoo (Sep 19, 2007)

The remaining bandwidth after it is used by download is used for browsing contents. So downloading will affect  browsing, but it will not affected by browsing many pages at that time.


----------



## adi007 (Sep 20, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Download Speed affects browsing speed but browsing speed cannot affect download speed.


That's true.I have experinced it on many ocassions.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 20, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Download Speed affects browsing speed but browsing speed cannot affect download speed.



umm... I dont agree completelly  if you are not using any Download Manager and even with Broadband you are download a file uisng IE 7  and u open a Youtube window  u would see download speed getting droped 

I agree with Navjot when when some one is downloading using a Download Manager (note not accelarator )


----------



## ayush_chh (Sep 20, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> yes definately  it does .............
> 
> 
> HERE its NOT THAT broadband ............ its broad - bandh ........



LOL nice 1....


----------



## PraKs (Sep 25, 2007)

If u use IDM, browsing will go down.

Just download using normal firefox, U can download as well surf


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 25, 2007)

When your internet line is at work - then it will show in browsing speed. 

Wrote a article about this sometime back. You might want to check it out: Browsing effectively with Torrents running


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2007)

PraKs said:
			
		

> If u use IDM, browsing will go down.
> 
> Just download using normal firefox, U can download as well surf


right comrade


----------

